
aerc: an email client for your terminal - ddevault
https://drewdevault.com/2019/06/03/Announcing-aerc-0.1.0.html
======
autocorr
Hi! This looks very interesting. I use mutt but have two pain points. The big
one is that mutts locks up when the network connection is broken (e.g. on
suspend). My understanding is that this has been known for a long time and
can't be fixed without a major rewrite of mutt to be multi-threaded and non-
locking. My current solution is to either kill mutt once frozen or to remember
to close it whenever I suspend. Would aerc solve this?

My other common issue is that it is not easy to search a GMail inbox over
IMAP. I have seen some solutions such as using notmuch and offline-imap, but
these are kind of a project so I haven't implemented them. I usually just sigh
and open a browser tab when I really need to search.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
Yeah, aerc solves the networking issue mostly, and the remainder of the
problem can be solved without major refactoring. This was a design goal of
aerc from the start.

As for searching, I'd like to have notmuch support in the future. There's also
some IMAP extensions for multi-folder search I'd like to add support for in
the future, but I'm not sure if gmail supports those.

